# NYU Creative Work



## DennisFries (Aug 28, 2008)

I am going to be applying to Tisch's Undergrad Film & Television program, and I was wondering what exactly they are looking for with the creative film submission. I was planning on doing a demo reel of my productions (including a few short pieces and clips of longer ones), but I didn't know if they were looking for a single work to go in there. If somebody could let me know based on their own experiences, that would be great.


----------



## Doen En (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,

I didn't submit a reel but I have seen stuff that some of my classmates submitted with their application... and honestly, every film differs greatly. Tisch is into good storytelling, so have a gripping plot ready!   Visuals are important to some extent, but given that high school students don't have access to great equipment and aren't yet experienced enough to deliver great cinematography, that's not a really big factor (because I've seen some really ****ty cinematography in some of the films that got people in)


----------

